# Is gnutar better than tar?



## rharder (Apr 25, 2001)

I see a lot of people using gnutar when giving examples of how to de-tar something. Is there a good reason to use gnutar over tar, or is it just preference?

Similarly, is there a tar-like utility that correctly handles resource forks?

-Rob


----------



## strobe (Apr 25, 2001)

You can search google for hfstar. I've had mixed results with this utility. Works in 99% of situations it seems.

If they say to use gnutar use it in that specific case. gnutar defines lots of non-standard crap which tar trips up on. For this reason I advocate people name their files filename.gnutar.gz if they use gnutar.


----------

